# Fractal Art



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

Anybody else think this stuff is cool? Any fractal artists on the forum?

I'm looking for some nice artwork to ardorn my blog with, and a darker themed fractal would be awesome for it. I'm just not inclined when it comes to visual art


----------



## JBroll (Dec 15, 2007)

Interesting stuff, but I prefer the mathematics behind it - shiny colors have nothing on numbers to me.

Fractal Excursions is a great site to look for art based on this sort of thing, I typically use things from there as my desktops. Also, you can get programs that generate fractals if that seems more fun.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

I hate math. Thanks for the site though.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Interesting stuff, but I prefer the mathematics behind it - shiny colors have nothing on numbers to me.
> 
> Fractal Excursions is a great site to look for art based on this sort of thing, I typically use things from there as my desktops. Also, you can get programs that generate fractals if that seems more fun.
> 
> Jeff



Do you have a link for that site? I googled it and came up with B/S


----------



## JBroll (Dec 15, 2007)

Fractals - Fractal Recursions

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks man! 

"Mechanical Gallery" Sweet....industrial fractal here I come!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 15, 2007)

I've always liked the seashell ones.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice, indeed


----------



## Michael (Dec 15, 2007)

I didn't even know what it was until I saw this thread. It's looks damn cool though.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 18, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Fractals - Fractal Recursions
> 
> Jeff



Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

have you checked out nate's fractal stuff?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes indeedy


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

.....holy shit, i posted that over an hour ago?



--:timeflieswhenyou'retruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

And you bumped an old thread in the process.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> And you bumped an old thread in the process.



5 days &#8800; old


--:mike=failtruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> 5 days &#8800; old
> 
> 
> --:mike=failtruckin:--



 Oh.  


I posted this a while ago though...


C.W. Timeshifter McCall


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]notes time between Shawn's post and his own, and in the process semi-pwns Mike.[/action]

--Jeff--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]notes time between Shawn's post and his own, and in the process semi-pwns Mike.[/action]
> 
> --Jeff--



semi-pwns is not a word 



Naren. 


























 



See that, I got in a counter pwn.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

:semipwnsistooawordtruckin:



--Scott--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> :semipwnsistooawordtruckin:
> 
> 
> 
> --Scott--



Make me some breakfast Canuck


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

come to boston, we'll go to Brigham Circle Diner and/or Dunkin' Donuts




then we can  again










--:sexytimetruckin:--


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> come to boston, we'll go to Brigham Circle Diner and/or Dunkin' Donuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Threads are spilling over into other threads now 


Ramming some Viking directly into my heart does not count as


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 16, 2008)

I once made myself a sig from a fractal art picture I made Apophysis



















I feel like I'm cheating using Apophysis though, because all it does is generate cool looking pictures, and you don't seem to get a feel for the whole maths behind it.


----------

